# Where to put our babies while cleaning cage?



## anngodsell (Mar 21, 2009)

We got our two new little rat boys one week ago and just love them! We plan for a full cleaning of their cage tomorrow but I'm not sure where to put them. We had them out tonight for some attention and one escaped and found a hole we didn't know existed under a cabinet. After about an hour were managed to get him out, but now we're nervous. 

I have a giant running ball but can I put them both in there at once? Are they too young at 6 weeks to go in there? I'm having trouble finding a lot of info on bringing babies home in general. I've read everything i can find online. 

Any tips/suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Try putting them in the bath tub. If they can jump out, just make sure the floor is rat proofed and keep the bathroom door closed.


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

if you dont have a clear enough room for them to run around in without gettin lost, just use a large cardboard box that they cant jump out of, with tape around the bottom outside incase they like to chew


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Do you have a carrier box for them? Also useful for trips to the vets and other places.


----------



## anngodsell (Mar 21, 2009)

The bathtub worked great! Thanks for the advise because now we have a great place to play with them!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't forget to check under the cabinets. There are often holes to crawl spaces through which you can lose them


----------



## bethany (Mar 24, 2009)

Do they make rat carriers?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

bethany said:


> Do they make rat carriers?Ã‚Â


Not specifically a rat carrier, small pet carriers. A tiny one wouldn't be much use though.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

i find most rats dont actually like being in a bath tub, i presume its because of the high sides and they feel stuck or something lol. if yours do seem like they try to jump out or are upset by it then you could try putting them on a bed, not many rats will have the guts to jump from the top of the bed if its high enough, mine certainly dont, and if you put some toys on there and blankets for them to run around under, it will be a lot more fun for them than being in a bath. mine seem to like this best


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> bethany said:
> 
> 
> > Do they make rat carriers?Ã‚Â
> ...




I use my rat carrier actoully its a bird carrier but yea i use it


----------

